

The Ecuadorian Library: Or Three Years After 'The Blast Shack' by Bruce Sterling - evanh2002
https://medium.com/geek-empire-1/a1ebd2b4a0e5
Back in distant, halcyon 2010, I was asked to write something about Wikileaks and its Cablegate scandal. So, I wrote a rather melancholy essay about how things seemed to me to be going — dreadfully, painfully, like some leaden and ancient Greek tragedy. ...I no longer feel that leaden discontent and those grave misgivings that I felt in 2010. The situation now is frankly exhilarating. It no longer has that look-and-feel of the Edgar Allen Poe House of Usher. This scene is straight outta Nikolai Gogol.
======
jblow
How does this not have more upvotes?

~~~
userulluipeste
I for one do not see this worth upvoting. Even if it has some good (even
admirable) ideas, they are buried in a lot of noise. After reading the whole
thing I find it resembling more to a writing exercise than to an article that
wants to say something.

------
e3pi
"And yet the three of them together, they look just amazing. They are
fantastic figures, like the promise of otherworldly aid from a superhero
comic. They are visibly stronger than they’ve ever been before. They have the
initiative in a world afflicted with comprehensive helplessness.

And there’s more coming. Lots, lots more."

Grand theater and great pic, Bruce. You and Vince Gillian I hope are writing
the screenplay.

------
sinkasapa
Is this an accurate depiction of Russians?

